# Yep, It's That Time Again!



## sawhorseray (Nov 10, 2021)

A guy walks into a bathroom, sits down, and notices three buttons in front of him marked, WW, WA, and ATR.

Curiosity gets the better of him so he decides to press WW. Suddenly, warm water sprays up his rear. “Mmmm,” he says to himself. “That was good.”
So he presses WA and a jet of warm air dries his backside. “Mmmm. Nice!”
So finally he can’t resist pressing the ATR button. The next thing he knows, he is waking up in a hospital ward just as the nurse is entering the room.
“Nurse, Nurse! Where am I? What happened?” The nurse replies, “You must have missed the sign to not press the ATR button.” “What does ATR mean exactly?” says the guy. “Automatic Tampon Remover. Your testicles are under your pillow.”


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 10, 2021)

Hard to pick a favorite out of those . All great !


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 10, 2021)

2 or 3 struck me. The one about the cool cars reminded me of a couple of the cars I had that I didn't appreciate at the time.
The one with the stuck truck reminds me of the low bridge clearance on Meridian St. downtown that gets a stuck truck regularly,
even though it's clearly marked 12' 6".
The one about pajamas really hit, though. I see that all the time and it always baffles me.
As always, thanks for the chuckles :-)


----------



## Cabo (Nov 10, 2021)

Some really good ones. 
The dogs not getting the time change is true at our house!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 10, 2021)

Thanks Ray! Needed these today!

Ryan


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 10, 2021)

Those aren't tacos?!? WTH? I guess I gotta get my life tog...oh, now I see. Dang, my life came together quickly!

When are we were supposed to change our clocks?


----------



## goldendogs (Nov 10, 2021)

loved the joke of the month, thanks Ray


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 10, 2021)

Great ones!!


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 10, 2021)

Funny as hell! Thank you! That ATM one is a little to real lately!


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 10, 2021)

All great ones Ray!  That Joke of the Month is priceless.  Thanks my friend.


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 11, 2021)

Thanks for the chuckles. Always a good start to my day!
Jim


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Nov 11, 2021)

I agree they are all good ones!

Thanks for the laughs my friend.

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 11, 2021)

All great! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2021)

All Good one, Ray!!!
And now I don't feel so bad about being Old.
I got to drive a lot of Really Cool Cars!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 11, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> View attachment 515899
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 515934


First one, I thought you were  circling the MN deer hunting rifle season.
The second one is missing the big punch line, "Sure is hot down here!"


----------

